# Edible Cube Slogan



## Harris Chan (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey, 

I'm trying to think of some sort of slogan for an edible cube...tongue twister...rhymes, etc. I'm really not good at this...

Any help or ideas will be appreciated,

Thanks,

Harris


----------

